# International Calling - Help!



## chaco24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi,

I am going to be moving from the US to Vancouver for grad school and I am looking for cell phone plan that will allow both my American friend and my Canadian friend to call me for free while I am in Canada (a plan where I pick up the cost, rather than them having to call long distance). Any idea? 

Thanks!!

~alexis


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chaco24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be moving from the US to Vancouver for grad school and I am looking for cell phone plan that will allow both my American friend and my Canadian friend to call me for free while I am in Canada (a plan where I pick up the cost, rather than them having to call long distance). Any idea?
> 
> ...


I don't believe any such plan exists any more than it does on landlines. Can they call collect on cell phones? I don't know.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

i don't believe they exist. if you had a landline you could sign up with telus and add primus as your long distance caller or sign up with shaw phone


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at Skype. Besides their free computer to computer service, they have some paying services that you might be able to cobble together to do something like what you want.

You can get a US phone number for a flat annual fee that will ring on your computer - or you can transfer it to another phone (like your cell), where you pay the cost for the transfer call. 

Outbound calls are a bit trickier as the mobile phone companies are loathe to permit Internet access for VOIP calls, since that avoids using their bread and butter service altogether.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been using SKYPE and have a US# for my buddies in the US (you can buy an Online # which is a US # and your friends can call local to reach you). Costs about $20 for 3 months. 

You can also sign up for a plan that lets you call US/CAN for 2.50 a month. Of course the only disadvantage is you are using the computer to make the calls. However, there is also a service where the calls are directed to a landline. I have not used this service since I do not have a landline.

Hope that helps.


----------

